# Froth milk direct in the glass?



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

...instead of using a milk can.... Is it a bad idea or not? And if it's a bad idea, then why? Tried it and it worked fine with the Oracle Touch.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If it works for you. What are the benefits?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

My anxiety spiked just thinking about this.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

if you're not into latte art and if you can hold onto the glass until you're done  thing gets a tad warm you know?


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

MildredM said:


> If it works for you. What are the benefits?


 Don't have to swap it over.



Hasi said:


> if you're not into latte art and if you can hold onto the glass until you're done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have the Oracle Touch - it steams perfect milk automatically without the need to hold the thing.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ok, yea I did that during my super-automatic days as well  nothing wrong with it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And it saves on washing up ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And it saves on washing up ?


----------

